# Ross The Kicker



## Groovus (Sep 1, 2008)

Welp I seem to have procured an old sting ray-esk bike called The Kicker. red and white with chrome fenders. I've scoured the web for info and can't find any info on this bike. If any of you have info regarding this bike please let me know. Not sure if it's worth the time restoring it or giving to some neighbor kid. thanks!

                                                               Christopher Johnson


----------



## embro (Sep 4, 2008)

In my opinion the Kickers do not hold much value probably $50- $100 bucks. I wouldn't dump a lot of money into restoring it. I would clean it up and take it for a ride.


----------



## Groovus (Sep 6, 2008)

Thanx a lot for the reply. Yeah i think im just going to hang on to it.


----------

